# Should you paint aluminum flashing?



## chickenfried (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi all,
Got the roof done recently. Now painting the house. Should I paint the aluminum flashing? Note, I'm asking "should" not "can" .

Thanks for the help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No, just going to add to the mantaince when it starts peeling off.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The flashing should have a powder coated finish on it already. If it is not a compatible color then you are not going to like a painted color. 

It will flake off quickly, and be back to the original color.

If you want it to match your new paint scheme, I suggest getting a siding contractor to make you all new with the coilstock with the proper color powder coated on it.

ED


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Don't touch it except to wash it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Should (not can) you paint it..... sounds like you think it should somehow be protected with paint...... NO


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

No you should not paint it. You can of course if you want to but like others said you will just be doing it again. and again, and again.


----------



## chickenfried (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. yay less work:thumbsup:


----------

